# EMERGENCY !!!! Rut Row needs help NOW !!!



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

Lisa needs some help RIGHT NOW !!! She is having a lot
of trouble now with cancer..and this is related.. Please click 
on the link below and chip in a little '2 cool to the rescue' help
that I know we are capable of...She is a long time great 2cooler.

Details are in the written portion of the gofundme link...

PLEASE help if you can..this is a wonderful, beautiful young 
Mom in deep trouble...

PLEASE !!! PLEASE !!! .....and my personal thanks...

http://www.gofundme.com/py2x29zs


----------



## cman (Apr 17, 2009)

Done. God bless that family.


----------



## Crow's Nest (Dec 4, 2009)

Tortuga, do we know how much is needed for the Dental Work? Understanding, of coarse, that more will be needed to help support her other needs.

Prayers for Lisa. 

2Cool Nation , please be generous for one of or own.

Thanks Tortuga for bringing this to our attention.

crow


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

Crow..my understanding is that the 2500 will get the dental work done so she can continue with the chemotherapy. Thanks for any help..

This ain't no hill for 2cool climbers....

This time around, cancer is giving Lisa a run for her money. It's in her liver, her lungs, her bones and it's recently spread to her brain. Between radiation and chemotherapy, Lisa is fighting as hard as she can to prolong her life as long as she can for her 14 year old daughter.

The chemo that Lisa is on is really hard on her teeth and if she has any bone weakeness in her face, it will cause permanent deformities. Due to the sensative nature of the cancer and her treatments, very few dentists will see Lisa and treat her. At the present time, Lisa has an immediate dental need and if she doesn't get it fixed, they will stop her chemotherapy and her cancer will continue to spread until she can get her teeth fixed.

Please consider donating anything you can so that Lisa can get the help that she needs and as quickly as possible so that she can keep on her treatment schedule as planned. If monetary donation is too much, please put Lisa in your prayers as often as you can. http://www.gofundme.com/


----------



## Zeitgeist (Nov 10, 2011)

Tortuga said:


> This ain't no hill for 2cool climbers....
> 
> http://www.gofundme.com/


Done deal Jim! You are selfless, I wish I could give more. You have always been more than gracious with the fellow 2 Coolers.

God Bless Rut Row!


----------



## TWHJ28 (Jun 27, 2007)

Zeitgeist said:


> Done deal Jim! You are selfless, I wish I could give more. You have always been more than gracious with the fellow 2 Coolers.
> 
> God Bless Rut Row!


I have no doubt this goal will be met by noon tomorrow. We all need to get her to the dentist asap.


----------



## Mr. Breeze (Jan 6, 2005)

Prayers for you Lisa, your Doctors, Nurses, your treatments and all involved. I know from your previous post that you are real close to the Lord and have great faith. God Bless.


----------



## Bledsinger (Oct 7, 2006)

Lighthouse Charity will help you.


----------



## Tall1 (Aug 3, 2009)

Done. Thanks, Tortuga, for spreading the word. Praying for Rut Row!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MesquiteMan (Jun 28, 2008)

It's over $2,000 now.


----------



## Hotrod (Oct 11, 2006)

Thanks for posting Jim, you have always been very generous. Same with all the 2cool family. Thanks everyone


----------



## grayfish (Jul 31, 2005)

You are one of good guys Jim. Donation and prayers on the way.


----------



## RRbohemian (Dec 20, 2009)

Done. She is in my prayers.


----------



## Bocephus (May 30, 2008)

I'm thinking we may meet the goal before the sun is up good. 

God bless you Lisa !!!!!!!!!


----------



## lil mambo (Jul 22, 2009)

Done


----------



## The1ThatGotAway (Jun 24, 2009)

Keep fighting and keep the faith.


----------



## Texhntr1022 (Jul 27, 2009)

Done...hopefully 2 cool can bust the heck out of that goal and give her some extra help.

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## Poon Chaser (Aug 22, 2006)

Done. God Speed girl. Prayers up

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


----------



## bubbas kenner (Sep 4, 2010)

Praying for.


----------



## Shaky (May 21, 2004)

Bocephus said:


> I'm thinking we may meet the goal before the sun is up good.
> 
> God bless you Lisa !!!!!!!!!


Its past the goal already! Power of 2cool is amazing! Keep it going folks!

Prayers up!


----------



## TripleGrip (Oct 18, 2007)

prayers sent.


----------



## OnedayScratch (May 23, 2012)

Sent up for Lisa.


----------



## The1ThatGotAway (Jun 24, 2009)

Headed out to the plant, and bumbing this thread... Just don't ban me for it.


----------



## WillieT (Aug 25, 2010)

Many prayers sent. Keep fighting Rut Row.


----------



## MarkU (Jun 3, 2013)

Sent up! Kick its Arse!


----------



## ossnap (Jan 4, 2010)

Prayers sent.


----------



## POC Fishin' Gal (Nov 20, 2009)

I'm praying for you too Lisa. Keep on fighting.


----------



## artys_only (Mar 29, 2005)

Sent what I could , prayers sent for Rut Ro


----------



## igo320 (May 17, 2005)

Lisa, stay strong and kick this terrible disease to the curb.


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

A heartfelt thank you to ALL the 2coolers.. We busted what she needed in less than 12 hours....so now her cancer treatment can continue uninterrupted .. 

This place never ceases to amaze me the way folks spring into action when a truly well deserving need comes up...

Thanks to all who chipped in...with donations and with prayers.. 

Cash talks...but God walks ( in sometimes mysterious ways. I hope this is one of those 'miracles' of His...Lisa is sure gonna need one..)

Many, many, many thanks again... 'ol jim


----------



## BullyARed (Jun 19, 2010)

To Tortuga :brew2: :brew2: :brew2:! :brew2: :brew2:

Best wishes to Lisa.


----------



## Bull Minnow (May 28, 2004)

done. Prayers for Lisa and her family. You're a good man Tortuga


----------



## aggiefishinDr (Sep 1, 2005)

Done. Prayers for all involved


----------



## Hotrod (Oct 11, 2006)

The goal was met, but I'm sure she has many other expenses. So if your just now seeing this, please make a donation if you can. Thank you


----------



## JMAKO (Jun 20, 2013)

Done! Good bless you all!


----------



## MarkU (Jun 3, 2013)

Tortuga said:


> A heartfelt thank you to ALL the 2coolers.. We busted what she needed in less than 12 hours....so now her cancer treatment can continue uninterrupted ..
> 
> This place never ceases to amaze me the way folks spring into action when a truly well deserving need comes up...
> 
> ...


This is why I donate. I'm a border line heathen. Me and the man upstairs have an understanding. I need to do works, to get my pass for those Pearly Gates! So any of you other borderline heathens out there. I challenge you to pony up! Heaven won't be fun with just 1 heathen in it! Plus, she's going to need some extra scratch beyond her dental work.


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

MarkU said:


> This is why I donate. I'm a border line heathen. Me and the man upstairs have an understanding. I need to do works, to get my pass for those Pearly Gates! So any of you other borderline heathens out there. I challenge you to pony up! Heaven won't be fun with just 1 heathen in it! Plus, she's going to need some extra scratch beyond her dental work.


LOL..we probably go to the same 'Church'... I'm hoping she has insurance to cover the CA treatment..The poor gal went thru all this hell a couple of years ago and they pulled her out of a flatline a couple of times. Think all she wants is just to spend as much time with her 14 yo Daughter as she can. Been my experience that few..if any..Dentists take insurance of any kind.. That was the problem...but 2cool cured that one in a half a day... Sure her CA care will be in the hundreds of thousands...but that is what health insurance is supposed to help with....

A few 'heathen' prayers can't hurt nuthin'..and might buy her a little more time.. I sure hope so...


----------



## chaco (Dec 24, 2010)

I added a little, and do offer my own heathen prayers, and wish all the best to Lisa and family. I saw the result of the fund drive so far is fantastic. 

I don't really know who is being helped. When I look up member name Rut Row, is shows someone that has never posted. Is Lisa the wife or daughter of Rut Row? I hope it is okay to ask - I am not wanting to offend anyone here. I have total confidence in the 2cool example, and Tortuga, and the others here that have indicated support. I'm pleased to make my contribution and hopefully help a bit with what sounds like a really awful situation regardless of the person in need.


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

Chaco..Lisa is the 'rut_row'...with no capital letters.. We do have another RutRow (capital letters) that is a member but doesn't participate on the site...

Many thanks from me and her for your donation....


----------



## Buffett Fan (Aug 31, 2006)

Thoughts and prayers sent for Lisa and her family


----------



## Zeitgeist (Nov 10, 2011)

chaco said:


> I added a little, and do offer my own heathen prayers, and wish all the best to Lisa and family. I saw the result of the fund drive so far is fantastic.
> 
> I don't really know who is being helped. When I look up member name Rut Row, is shows someone that has never posted. Is Lisa the wife or daughter of Rut Row? I hope it is okay to ask - I am not wanting to offend anyone here. I have total confidence in the 2cool example, and Tortuga, and the others here that have indicated support. I'm pleased to make my contribution and hopefully help a bit with what sounds like a really awful situation regardless of the person in need.


Fore whatever reason, her profile has been removed. She may have deleted or suspended it.


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

Zeitgeist said:


> Fore whatever reason, her profile has been removed. She may have deleted or suspended it.


Here is her Profile...(got a lot of rut row,rut ro , RutRow, etc on here)

http://2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/member.php?u=47007


----------



## trodery (Sep 13, 2006)

Jim, isn't this the lady that did the fund raiser years ago for the little girl that lived in Santa Fe?


----------



## Zeitgeist (Nov 10, 2011)

Tortuga said:


> Here is her Profile...(got a lot of rut row,rut ro , RutRow, etc on here)
> 
> http://2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/member.php?u=47007


Thanks Jim and she is a knock out!


----------



## trodery (Sep 13, 2006)

I'm in!

Somebody call Jode Shupe out!


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

trodery said:


> Jim, isn't this the lady that did the fund raiser years ago for the little girl that lived in Santa Fe?





trodery said:


> I'm in!
> 
> Somebody call Jode Shupe out!


I can't recall, Terry ..(but that's no surprise to nobody..lol)

Lisa lives in San Antonio as I recall...

Thanks for your help...If we can get Shupe and you in on this...she can afford the best care possible...and she is gonna need it... I shoulda known that if the cry for help went out...you wouldn't be far behind....

Quick search..think you were right about the girl with CA...

http://2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/showthread.php?t=323116


----------



## Cartman (Jun 18, 2008)

She can't log in right now. It won't take her password and she can't see how to change it.

Sent from my KFTHWA using Tapatalk


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

Cartman said:


> She can't log in right now. It won't take her password and she can't see how to change it.
> 
> Sent from my KFTHWA using Tapatalk


I think Bill or one of the other mods can give her a quick new password if they will....


----------



## hoosierplugger (May 24, 2004)

Done


----------



## Hotrod (Oct 11, 2006)

She's got a birthday coming up next month. We should take another donation and send he a nice gift from the 2coolers here. Maybe some kind of show, or weekend getaway with her daughter when she feels up to it. Maybe there is a 2cool sponsor here that has something to offer


----------



## Reel Time (Oct 6, 2009)

Done. Lisa, may our God give you strength and healing. God bless you!


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

trodery said:


> Jim, isn't this the lady that did the fund raiser years ago for the little girl that lived in Santa Fe?


I believe that was Darla. (Just Wad'n)


----------



## Trouthunter (Dec 18, 1998)

I had no idea she was down again Mr. Jim. Thanks for letting us know. She's a very special lady.

TH


----------



## Goags (May 28, 2004)

Stay strong, Lisa! Ya got a bunch of folks pulling for ya!!


----------



## bassguitarman (Nov 29, 2005)

I'm a little late to this party, but I just joined in with my donation. Prayers sent.


----------



## roundman (May 21, 2004)

prayers sent


----------



## The1ThatGotAway (Jun 24, 2009)

A good fight song for our girl.

http://www.godtube.com/watch/?v=YL7ZDLNX


----------



## Cartman (Jun 18, 2008)

Guys, she still isn't able to log on. She's had another rough day. Bill and her are going to get together tomorrow to reset her password. I haven't talked to her much but the little that I did she was extremely grateful for the help and prayers! She's going to be able to rest easy tonight! Thank you!

Sent from my KFTHWA using Tapatalk


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

Job well done, Lads and Lassies....:cheers::doowapsta

*"Lisa's medical fund

$5,000 of $2,500

Raised by 64 people in 1 day "

http://www.gofundme.com/py2x29zs

*thanks Bill for the password help


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

I'll give her a call Friday and get her password taken care of, letting her rest tonight


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

A special thanks for all this has to be to "Cartman"/Wes.... Without his telling me about Lisa's problem...I would have been in the dark...

Thanks so much, Wes... we all got 'er done... Anybody that can claim you as a friend is a lucky person.....:cheers:


----------



## Cartman (Jun 18, 2008)

Thanks Jim! I didn't do much! I saw our friend was in need and put a bug in your ear is all. I'm glad we were all able to help!

I'm sure Lisa still has other needs. She lives in El Campo and has to have someone drive her in to the medical center for treatment. That means gas money and lunches for them. If we can keep it going little bit longer I know she'll appreciate it! This has lifted a huge burden off of her back! Thanks everyone!


----------



## rmiller4292 (Oct 17, 2009)

just chipped in what little I could....Good job 2cool!!


----------



## Navi (Jun 2, 2009)

Hang in there!


----------



## Bull Minnow (May 28, 2004)

How is she doing? any update?


----------



## Cartman (Jun 18, 2008)

I messaged her back on the 29th and haven't heard back from her. She had a birthday on the 3rd and didn't say a peep. I'm worried. Last I talked to her the radiation burnt her eyes and everything was blurry so it was hard for her to look at a screen. Hey, Tortuga do you still have her number? Could you give her a call?

Sent from my KFTHWA using Tapatalk


----------



## bassmaster2004 (Aug 2, 2004)

As being a benefit auctioneer I got major contacts with foundations that help with travel, meals, housing, bills for people with cancer. If I can get her information I can send it to them and see if they can help. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## The1ThatGotAway (Jun 24, 2009)

Since this thread is back up here, everyone needs to keep praying for this young lady. I'd like you to, as you're praying, to ask for a straight up miricle healing. That is what she needs.


----------



## WillieT (Aug 25, 2010)

Does anyone know how she is doing? Praying for the best.


----------



## dbarham (Aug 13, 2005)

Praying for her


----------



## Gilbert (May 25, 2004)

dbarham said:


> Praying for her


x2


----------



## SeaY'all (Jul 14, 2011)

I just saw this. Prayers and funds sent


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

Cartman said:


> I messaged her back on the 29th and haven't heard back from her. She had a birthday on the 3rd and didn't say a peep. I'm worried. Last I talked to her the radiation burnt her eyes and everything was blurry so it was hard for her to look at a screen. Hey, Tortuga do you still have her number? Could you give her a call?
> 
> Sent from my KFTHWA using Tapatalk


Don't have her phone, Wes..just thru FB.. on there she has posted a couple of times over the last week .. having trouble with her eyes as reaction to the chemo...but did add a tweak that some test was coming back good.. She's still in there fighting .. Keep up the prayers..jim


----------



## WillieT (Aug 25, 2010)

That is good news, I guess, in light of everything. I really miss her posts, she is a fine lady.


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

did just find this new (today) update on her gofundme page from one of her friends.. Hard to tell much exactly..but is an update...keep up the prayers.

https://www.gofundme.com/py2x29zs


----------



## Empty Pockets CC (Feb 18, 2009)

Done. Get well soon! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cartman (Jun 18, 2008)

Tortuga said:


> Don't have her phone, Wes..just thru FB.. on there she has posted a couple of times over the last week .. having trouble with her eyes as reaction to the chemo...but did add a tweak that some test was coming back good.. She's still in there fighting .. Keep up the prayers..jim


Thanks for the update, Jimmy. Trouthunter reached out last week to me about her and wanting to help and I haven't been able to reach her. I thought I had given you her number and I've lost it. I'll have to get on a computer instead of this tablet and do some digging!


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

four days ago....

_*"I've made it another year! Thank you all so much for all the emails, texts, facebook posts and private messages wishing me a Happy Birthday. It's becauae of so much kindness I'm still here today, fighting ."

*_

a week ago.....

_*"Lisa Holt feeling optimistic
September 28 at 3:41pm Â·

Hello friends. Just a little update and a "heads up". If you see me out somewhere don't be shocked. My eyes look completely blood shot. They also tear profusely. I try to keep them covered as much as possible. I don't know how long it will take to heal or if they will but if you see me don't be too surprised. Radiation saves lives but boy o boy is it tough on the body sometimes."*_


----------



## Bull Minnow (May 28, 2004)

Tortuga said:


> four days ago....
> 
> _*"I've made it another year! Thank you all so much for all the emails, texts, facebook posts and private messages wishing me a Happy Birthday. It's becauae of so much kindness I'm still here today, fighting ."
> 
> ...


Thanks for the update. She has been on my mind lately. Prayers continued.


----------



## WillieT (Aug 25, 2010)

I hate to bring an old thread up, but I have often wondered about this nice lady and how she is doing. I have wanted to ask many times, but have been afraid to, but today I decided I would really like to know. I pray that it is good news. I have tried to do a search on here but have really not found anything.


----------



## monkeyman1 (Dec 30, 2007)

...


Sent from my iPhone 6 Plus purchased selling eggs.


----------



## WillieT (Aug 25, 2010)

monkeyman1 said:


> ...
> 
> Sent from my iPhone 6 Plus purchased selling eggs.


I'm not sure what that means.


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

Left her a message on her Facebook. Looks like she is doing well..posting every few days. last post was 3 days ago..all pleasant and funny posts..she did enjoy the Texans game..Will pass along her reply if she wants us to know anything special... Her link on FB below..

I imagine she got caught up in the recent 2cool crash and burn. I'll pass along the link for a new password if she asks for it...

http://www.facebook.com/lisadianneh


----------



## fishingtwo (Feb 23, 2009)

Sounds good, thanks tuga


----------



## 4 Ever-Fish N (Jun 10, 2006)

Great news.


----------

